# Dreamweaver won't let me insert a table?



## overdrawnprocess (May 11, 2007)

Does anyone know why this is?


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

How exactly are you trying to insert the table? Is it in a template file (.dwt files lock certain areas) or just an html file?

Provide more information please, include the code your using and where your trying to insert the table as this would be helpful.


----------



## davidcrandall99 (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm guessing you're using Vista, because I had the same problem.
Right click the shortcut you're using to get to dreamweaver, click properties > compatability. Check the box under "Compatability mode," then from the drop down menu, select Windows 98. This should work, worked for me anyway.


----------

